# Compaq Presario CQ62-209WM Webcam



## Kosaka (Jun 19, 2010)

I just bought a Compaq Presario CQ62-209WM laptop and the webcam isnt working.

Skype says 'Video source isn't delivering the stream in the correct format', and the CyberLink YouCam software that came on my laptop says 'No webcam detected. Try plugging in a webcam into your computer now. If you are us an intergrated camera, make sure it is turned on.'

Its a brand new laptop so it should work. Im not sure if the webcam is off and needs to be turned on, but if thats the problem I dont know how to turn it on...

If someone could help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 16, 2010)

No webcam included just the microphone.


----------

